# 400R Nismo Seats



## bboy11021988 (Jul 15, 2016)

Hi,
Looking for a pair of Nismo seats. 
let me know if you know anyone 









Gesendet von meinem SM-G988B mit Tapatalk


----------



## I.am.Sully (Oct 13, 2015)

Whats your budget?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

will look silly in a 34


----------



## michealkirwan (Aug 4, 2017)

I.am.Sully said:


> Whats your budget?


Pm me price if selling


----------

